# Looking for a gear reduction drive



## kookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a gear reduction drive? I want to motorize my #22 enterprise bolt down grinder. I have looked around the net and I can't seem to find one that I know will work. So if anyone has done a grinder this way and knows of someplace to order one reasonably priced, please let me know. Thanks

Kookie


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's what dacdots did with his grinder... 


 grinders It seems like someone else was doing the same thing and looking for a gear reducer.

On Edit: Here's the other one... Project: Motorize the Enterprise by Richtee


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Dec 31, 2007)

I have seen a grinder done that way and it does work well , I have seen those boxes at the flea market in the summer time close to my house and they were not too bad of priced I have thought about getting a couple to have around . But can not tell you how to find one online


----------



## kookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks PigCicles. I have read those posts. But they used pulleys and I was hoping to use a gear reduction drive. I know a few members talked about them in the posts. So I hope they will chime in about their grinders. 
Maybe MossyMo found one. I seen he was looking for one too.

Thanks
Kookie


----------



## kookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats usually how it goes when your looking for something you can find it, but when your not looking for it you find a ton of them. I will just have to keep my eyes open and see if I can stumble on one.

Kookie


----------



## mossymo (Dec 31, 2007)

Kookie
I am still looking..... I am finding them on eBay but I guess I must be to conservative for what I want to spend (tightwad) !!!

For a 1725 to 1750 rpm motor you would want a 20 to 1 reducer to get the grinder turning in the mid to high 80 rpm's. If you find one you are going to be bidding on, let me know; we do not need to be bidding against each other !!!

I also sent you a PM with info for your local area.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 31, 2007)

They are a little $$$ pricey but Grainger has 9 pages of them:


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg...L1=Reducers%2C

same with McMaster Carr:

http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## morkdach (Dec 31, 2007)

check around with the weld and fab shops for old wire feeders these have small dc powered gear reducers with high torque and variable speed.
i made two of these and loaned them out during deer season thru the years.now i need to make me one since no one knows where they are.


----------



## kookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys for the help. I am kinda like MossyMO I am  a tightwad. I guess thats why I am a diy'er.  I have heard you can find the gear boxes on commercial/industrial overhead door openers and that they work good. Well I am still searching and I will keep you posted. 

Hope everyone has a good new years.

Kookie


----------



## kookie (Jan 1, 2008)

Funny thing. I was just doing a google search for gear reduction drives and I found this post on the first page of the search. I thought it was funny to find my own post here.

Kookie


----------



## bkennedy (Jan 1, 2008)

www.sausagemania.com had some instructions on how to convert a 22# hand grinder with a 1750 rpm motor.. I built 3/4 hp.one like the picture in pig cicle post. It took a while to get the belts to quit slipping. Mine turned 72 rpms after the belt reduction pillow block. If you turn to fast it will smear the grease and meat. Also for best results always 1/2 freeze your meat..keep it really cold. Those dang new belts stretch for a while..Then it really grinds!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2008)

Type "speed reducer" into an eBay search.


----------



## kookie (Jan 7, 2008)

Still looking. I guess I will keep looking. 

Kookie


----------



## richtee (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, you can wait to find a deal, or buy one new...they ARE available.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 7, 2008)

I put one together about 5 years ago using the plans from the sausagemania site using a #32 grinder with ball bearings and a 2 phase, 110 or 220 volt 3/4 horse motor. It grinds meat like a dream and fast, but is just big a cumbersome to move around. So when I do find the right speed reducer I will have another project.

Here is a link to the plans I followed - http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html

and here are a few pics of my finish product-


----------



## kookie (Jan 7, 2008)

Mossymo nice setup. But like you, I was hoping to make something as light as I can and safer then using belts. I did talk to the guy from Bisman that sells the grinders on there, he told me he didn't have anythin small enough for my #22 grinder. But he would let me know if he finds one. He was telling me that a 20:1 ratio was to slow, that I needed one that was 10:1 or 15:1 and that I wanted the grinder turning at about 120 rpms to 175 rpms. So I am not sure. This is just want he was telling me. 

I did see something in the new harbor freight catalog that I am wondering if it would work and make things easier, it's a speed control dial for a router. It's on sale for $19.99, item 43060-1RYA. I am temped to order one and then all you would have to do is couple the motor to the grinder and then plug the motor into this speed dial box and plug box into the outlet. Might be worth a shot.

Kookie


----------



## fred420 (Jan 7, 2008)

go to an industrial bearing supply house for pillow block and shaft....if they do not have shaft a small electric motor shop or hvac shop woul have for a furnace....then i can supply you with a fornula one you know desire rpm you seek...pulleys are avaiable at napa auto supply or a small engine/gocart shop that are what is called weldable blank...you by pieces that you weld together to set your own width..you get a center and 2 shells--easily mig welded together...


----------



## kookie (Jan 7, 2008)

Fred, I am looking for a gear box so I don't have to use pulleys and belt. But thats for the advice. 

Kookie


----------



## mossymo (Jan 8, 2008)

I can not find the link I read 6 years ago......Hhmmmm, I am sure it was bookmarked in my favorites back then.... If I recall correctly Hobart (an equipment food processing company I would trust) had done extensive research on the best rpm to grind meat and if I again (recall) correctly was 84 rpm's. 

When I put together my belt pulley set up I had it "estimated at 87 - 89 rpm's", with belts and pulley diameters, this was the best I came up with with parts I found.

If I am figuring correctly, a motor turning 1725 rpm's and hooked up to a 20 to 1 speed reducer should be turning the grinder approximately 76.25 rpm's?


----------



## wavector (Jan 8, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gear-Reducer-10-...QQcmdZViewItem

"gearhead" is the search tem you're looking for I believe. There are serveral but this one I thought may suit you needs. Probably not, though, because I'm not sure what size motor you have. Anywho, here is the ebaY searches. Good Luck.

http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&dfsp=1&catref=C6&f  rom=R10&_trksid=m37&satitle=gearhead&sacat=12576%2  6catref%3DC6&fts=2&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=36609&sabfmts=1&ftrt=  1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1%26fsoo%3D1


http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/s...p=1%26fsoo%3D1

And, here is an old variable 1/4 horse GE.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ZERO-MAX-DRIVE-G...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 8, 2008)

Kookie, I'll try to post up the pics of the one I did. I'm better at sausage and smoking meat than I am at computers and digital cameras. Like you I didn't like the idea of exposed pulleys and the large size required to achieve the proper reduction. The base is laminated particleboard, like a counter top. The motor is a gear reduction motor. It is only 1/4 hp, a little light, but it was free. It is 1725 rpm with a 14.4:1 reduction. I've never done the math, but the speed is just about perfect. The connector is a Lovejoy spider coupler. I had to have a machine shop turn the screw end to a consistent diameter since it was tapered to accept the hand crank, It already had a flat on it to accept a key. I also wired in the 3 way switch; for., rev., off, as well as a foot switch which is real handy. Northern tools used to carry speed reducing gear boxes, which was what I planned til this motor fell into my lap. I can't find them there any more on the net. I'll keep looking. You might try a local hydraulic shop, or material handling (like grain) supply place for gear reducers. I'm sure you've got something like that over there. Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 8, 2008)

One more thing, the router speed control most likely wouldn't work for you. It is designed for a different type of motor. I believe a router or power tool motor is known as a "universal" motor. Turns at much higher speed. The type we are using for grinders is not designed to run at altered voltage. The router control is just a rheostat as far as I know.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 8, 2008)

now i am not sure what the speeds were...........but several of my buds built hog roasters...........used a motor for a furnace.......low rpm.......used for putting coal into the fire box...........anyone here remember that......??????????


fire box motor if i believe............i sholuld make some calls.......but most of them fellars have passed


----------



## kookie (Jan 8, 2008)

Mulepackin, that is a sweet setup. I would like to run across a motor like that. At the ratio that you gave and your rpms your at about 119 -120 rpms at the grinder. I have a couple motors but one is a 3450 rpm so thats to fast would have been nice because it is a 3/4 hp and the other one I am not sure its out in my shed and I have to get it out and check rpm and size. The motor I figure thats easier to find then the gear reduction unit. After I did some research on the speed box, I can to the same conclusion to it won't work. But it would have been nice. lol. I am going to have to see maybe I can run across a motor like yours. Thanks for the help.

Kookie


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 8, 2008)

For what it's worth, my motor came from the radiology dept. of a local hospital. It was on some type of door opener for a small roll-up type door in the dark room area. Kind of like a small garage door from what I was told. Good luck in your search.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what your price point is, but check out www.surpluscenter.com. They have a large selection of gear reducers, and the prices are a whole lot more reasonable than other sources I came across.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 19, 2008)

Kookie, I don't know where you are with this project, but I came across this in my  Cabelas catalog. It sure should work with any electric motor, I would think.


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey mulepackin....I have seen those in the catalog also.... Project is pretty much at a stand still right now.....To damn cold out to work in garage....I might have found a gear box, my uncle might have one or two, but I will have to wait till this summer when he comes up this way again.... Unless I can run across something local before then.........But thanks for the idea..........


----------



## kookie (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I got a gear box for my grinder setup.....Just working on getting it all mounted.....I am mounting it on some 1/2 inch plexglass I have from a hockey arena.......As soon as I get it up and going I will post some pics here for you all to see...........


----------



## mossymo (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing pics Kookie !!!


----------



## kookie (Aug 24, 2008)

Well I got it all mount and up and running. I haven't had a chance to give it a test run with meat yet..... I think I need to get a new knive and some plates for it and a thrust washer or bearing washer for it, just to be on the safe side............But here is a pic of it was going to post more pics but the digy camera batteries went dead after one pic....

Attachment 11393


----------



## mossymo (Aug 25, 2008)

Kookie
I am very interested in viewing your accomplishment, but I can not see your posted pic.....

Also, may I ask if you ran it and were able to count the rpm's?


----------



## kookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Attachment 11422



Lets see if it works this time. Not sure what happened before...I have test run it but not with any meat yet. It seems to work good. Not sure on the final RPM's. Don't really have the tools to measure them. Hope this works this time.


----------



## kookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Mossy,  I counted the revs lastnight and I came up with 25 turns of the motor to 1 turn of the grinder, so 25 to 1 or pretty close to that. That should be pretty good for my 22 grinder. I had talked to a guy here in Bismarck that builds them and he told me I needed a gear reduction unit with about a 20 to 1 reduction. Hope that helps.


----------

